# Old Browning Cobra Compound Bow (Cable Guard)



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I did an image search and found some equipped as yours is. You might want to do the same to see what your arrow rest options really are. Mostly stickons or moleskin. So this will need feather fletching. Find someone who still makes cables , they can fail so safety first. Also make sure the DL is correct for you. The guard needs the cables on the outside to clear an area for the feathers to pass. This bow predates carbon arrows, so get a good heavy grain weight aluminum arrow matched well to it.


----------



## justaperson (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I appreciate your advice. I don't think this bow came with a cable guard originally, which is why I ask about it. I will follow through on the other suggestions. The sight does not have any pins. Are they difficult to obtain? Should I get a new sight?


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Its vintage , so try to find some brass 8-32 sight pins. or take some from a used sight. A lot of the replacement pins sold today would be short for this set up.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Search eBay for this item ID number 271859590607
Those are the pins used for those sights.
Or i found a whole new replacement sight, item ID 171474486850
Search vintage bow sights and see what you can find.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

This would probably be a great way to go. It's very adjustable, and has a better mounting method for the cable guard.
EBay item number 301869662690


----------



## justaperson (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you so much! I looked at all three of the items on Ebay. I'm leaning towards pins because I am concerned about the existing holes matching up with a new sight. I appreciate all the assistance here. I am much more educated on this matter than I was.


----------



## justaperson (Feb 20, 2016)

GrayTech said:


> This would probably be a great way to go. It's very adjustable, and has a better mounting method for the cable guard.
> EBay item number 301869662690


I actually went ahead and ordered the bow sight. I look forward to its arrival. Thanks again.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

justaperson said:


> I actually went ahead and ordered the bow sight. I look forward to its arrival. Thanks again.


The holes are a standard size and distance apart, should fit perfectly. Have fun shooting! And welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## justaperson (Feb 20, 2016)

*arrows on order*



Astroguy said:


> Its vintage , so try to find some brass 8-32 sight pins. or take some from a used sight. A lot of the replacement pins sold today would be short for this set up.


The bow is all set. I ordered arrows--they'll be ready on Wednesday. Its a 45-pound bow and I am wondering if 100 or 125 grain is best with that bow or it is a matter of preference. I ultimately hope to go hunting.


----------



## elkgrunt (Dec 30, 2014)

Those are great bows. I have one that I use to hunt with when I was 13 years old( still have it).Mine is 55# bow, and you do not need cable guards.


----------

